# Varadero..... fantastica?



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Hello all... I don't post much anymore due to my being in the land of sand (Iraq) but I was looking at some German sites and noticed that what in the US is being called R. imitator "Varadero" is actually being called R. fantastica "Varadero" by the Germans/Europeans now. Is there any credence to naming this a fant or just an assumption? My guess is Mark, Evan, or Jason has a good feel for this so hopefully one of them will chime in but if one of you other scientific journal readers has seen anything to support or refute this name it would be interesting to hear...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

there is an orange headed fant that looks similar to veradero, but they are 2 different species. The veradero mimics the fant. 
Dendrobates.org - Ranitomeya fantastica
Dendrobates.org - Ranitomeya imitator


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Interesting and good to know... the German site only mentioned the Varadero fant and not the imitators... guess they need to update, LOL


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

well they are both from teh veradero region


----------

